# Strictley Come Dancing



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The all stars for 2016

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/profiles/2VblgVSkVQ7vTYRV14KJvwq/celebrities


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hoping Anton gets a good partener again this year.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its on now!


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I do wonder why they make such a to do of pairing them up... why can't they just start with the dancing?


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I've only gotten into Strictly over the last couple of years. Really enjoy it. The only thing that doesn't sit comfortably with me is when contestants have previously been to stage school or have other dance training, as it's not a level playing field. I don't think this year is as bad for that as last season though.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Meh, the cast are not as exciting to me this year for some reason. But I think quite a few of them might do well.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I enjoyed this , I liked the corny jokes and their enthusiasm.
I feel mean saying this but it's better without Brucie.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Gosh the end where the amateurs danced I couldn't look away from ed balls awkward dancing. So bad  :Facepalm

Looking forward to it now though :Joyful


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Judge Rinder was hilarious.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> Judge Rinder was hilarious.


Yes he was one of my favourites, can't wait to see him dance.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

For a change I know most of them, but who the hell is Judge Rinder I've never heard of him and I don't think from what I've seen of him I like him either.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bit bored with the concept now tbh.

Hate all the silly sketches and skits and attempts at comedy. Just get on with the dancing. 

Will probably watch through catchup so I can fast forward through all the nonsense and crap dancers!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Hate all the silly sketches and skits and attempts at comedy.


lol Well I'm a little embarrassed to say that we actually enjoyed all the sillyness ....even Claudia Winkleman's 'long jumper' joke 

It has kinda developed more into Saturday night entertainment show rather than simply a show about dancing ....I'm not a dance aficionado so I suppose that suits me lol. It's especially changed since Claudia has taken over from Bruce. I like Claudia though.

Good range of dancers though .....



> but who the hell is Judge Rinder


The British male equivalent of Judge Judy.

J


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

allegedly Craig and Robert Rinder loathe each other so should be some good bitchin' this year
poor Anton, only last year allowed a good partner and gets to the finals, so showing what he really can do, but this year yet another destined to fail partner
Am quite, in a really wishing for the underdog way, rooting for Ed Balls, I think he'll do well if he can stand his pomposity being pricked, and, people can separate him, from Ed Balls the politician
but
Anastacia for the win, not only is she a great dancer, but, shes doing the 'honourable' thing and donating everything to breast cancer charity


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

well RR did well
but 
didnt Leslie Joseph look every minute of her age
wish theyd cover her decolletage though, shes no spring chicken and not Dorian in real life


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I loved Judge Rinder, think he is going to be so entertaining, love it when they really go for it. Also thought Naga and Pasha's waltz was beautiful.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

No interest this year - bored with the show (and many others), Bake Off, X Factor .....

We need some new ideas for entertainment IMO.

Everything now has to be a competition


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I thought Judge Rinder was brilliant, his dance had me smiling all the way through, just what I needed after a really crappy day . Every year I say I'm not going to watch & every year I get sucked in


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> For a change I know most of them, but who the hell is Judge Rinder I've never heard of him and I don't think from what I've seen of him I like him either.


*Here is a very short clip of him in action.  ps... in the court room.*

*



*


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

... I fell asleep during Strictly :Bag. Taped it though so will watch later today.

Did see Judge Rinder, very funny.

That's as far as I got.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Here is a very short clip of him in action.  ps... in the court room.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Not sure what to make of him.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Has someone told the judges to nicer this year.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Has someone told the judges to nicer this year.


i miss snarky Craig


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Some good dancers tonight, loved Louise and Kevin.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Some good dancers tonight, loved Louise and Kevin.


Yes the standard is very good this year, but at times I thought the judges were watching a different show to me.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

That Claudia woman gets on my nerves with her silly comments and daft stunts and can't she wear anything but black

Otherwise I enjoyed the dancing, it seems pretty good so far


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Yes the standard is very good this year, but at times I thought the judges were watching a different show to me.


*I'm glad you said that. On the first night i picked up on the fact the high jumper guy ( can't remember his name,) he did the jive, now i said to my hubby, " Len will pick him up for not flicking his feet properly and being flat footed".. Len didn't, yet he is the one that always does.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> *That Claudia woman gets on my nerves with her silly comments and daft stunts* and can't she wear anything but black
> 
> Otherwise I enjoyed the dancing, it seems pretty good so far


She does my head in, I sometimes think she's on a different planet.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I really like Claudia, she always makes me laugh . I though Louise was very good last night as was Danny.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Bisbow said:


> That Claudia why can't she wear anything but black


she is the original poster girl for Goths, long before 'Goth' became a fashion statement
but here a pic of her wearing red and not really standing out


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Matrod said:


> I really like Claudia, she always makes me laugh . I though Louise was very good last night as was Danny.


So do I - much prefer her to Tess.


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

Think we have some fabulous competitors this season. Can imagine quite a few of them getting through to the final. 

Most entertaining dancer: Robert Rinder. I had a big grin on my face all the way through his dance.

Best dancer: Danny Mac. Just amazing.

Biggest disappointment: Naga Munchetty. Looked so hesitant and uncomfortable - hopefully just 1st time nerves. 

Nicest contestant: Ore Oduba. I just want to cuddle him.


I too much prefer the show now to when it used to be The Bruce Forsyth Show with Dancers (when I used to tape it and fast forward through Brucie's "jokes"). I think Tess is much better now she is not just reading the auto-cue and nodding away to Brucie's lines. And Claudia is mad as a box of frogs. Totally love her. Just wish she would get her fringe cut and stop squinting. And I so wish Claudia and Tess would learn to stay in time when they are doing their pretend dancing. Would love to see them two having to tackle proper dances with the professionals.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

AnimalzRock said:


> Best dancer: Danny Mac. Just amazing..


My wife took one look at him and said 'he's danced before' lol  So she googled him ...and low and behold he has been in musical theatre since he was nine years old apparently. And he went to stage school ...dipped into Hollyoaks...and is now in Legally Blonde the Musical? So you could say he has had a little practice at this dancing lark lol

So of course has Will Young whose also done musical theatre. He's quite the show dancer.

I think Louise is definitely one to watch, though.

I like to see contestants that make a journey ......

....and I agree Claudia is mad (but I love her )

J


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> My wife took one look at him and said 'he's danced before' lol  So she googled him ...and low and behold he has been in musical theatre since he was nine years old apparently. And he went to stage school ...dipped into Hollyoaks...and is now in Legally Blonde the Musical? So you could say he has had a little practice at this dancing lark lol
> 
> So of course has Will Young whose also done musical theatre. He's quite the show dancer.
> 
> ...


Hubby googled him too  we also had the same conversation about Will Young 

I adore Claudia and still miss her on It Takes Two, Len teaching her one of the weekends dances was such a highlight 

No no no .... no cutting of Claudia's fringe (she says as a woman with a fringe :Bag).

We rewinded to rewatch Claud doing her elf bit


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

OMG! Ed Balls just smashed it [for a week two dance thats not a waltz]

speed and timing was great
ok there wasnt enough crosses and swivels for craigy waigy, who, lets face it, believes only certain people with a certain look about them should be allowed to dance
but entertainment value was great

hope hes not just voted out just
because hes Ed Balls


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, he's got one of my votes


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

I've never watched Strictly before but started watching this one because I'm a closet Rinder fan :Sorry - they are all so good! Didn't expect that - usually these shows just have incompetent muppets on so we can mock and ridicule.

Ed Balls would be the weakest link and is a bit 'Dad Dancing' but even he isn't that bad. Not that bad at all.

I missed Daisy Lowe's dance tonight but she was amazing last week and Louise Redknapp's dance was absolutely beautiful. I didn't expect to like her after that awful ad for breakfast or razors or whatever it was were she was being all Amazing Yummy Mummy in the Morning. Claiming that little bit of time in the morning is her special time with her family. :Vomit Nonsense. No one spends happy time with anyone in the morning. Everyone knows family are for shouting at in the morning not _loving. :Shifty _Anyway.....

I loved Will Young too (surprised at yer man giving him 5) and the EastEnders woman's Charleston was really good.

I do laugh when the grumpy judge (Craig?) critiques anyone as being 'somewhat wooden' or 'stiff' given his face hasn't so much as twitched for several years.

He could be absolutely delighted with the performances but looking at his face no one would ever know......


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It really annoys that we have to wait until Sunday for the Results Show do they think we are that daft to think that they get them all back for a 45 minute show. It was much better when it was all on one night.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Not sure I agree with that result. Surely if you can't dance in the dance off then you should be the one to leave. I understand she was warned before the series started of the risk of this sort of injury, what happens if she can't train or do her dance next weekend? or does her dance and is in the bottom two and can't do the dance off again?

Ed Balls much as I want to dislike him (as I really disliked him as a politician) I can't and thought he was brilliant and totally under marked.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Not sure I agree with that result. * Surely if you can't dance in the dance off then you should be the one to leave. * I understand she was warned before the series started of the risk of this sort of injury, what happens if she can't train or do her dance next weekend? or does her dance and is in the bottom two and can't do the dance off again?
> 
> Ed Balls much as I want to dislike him (as I really disliked him as a politician) I can't and thought he was brilliant and totally under marked.


*I agree, think it was most unfair, she's the one that should have** left.*

I'm glad that Ed wasn't the first to leave.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

She should have gone - completely unfair. She couldn't dance in the dance off. As you say, what if she can't dance next week and ultimately leaves the show? Completely unfair on Melvin.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They are saying she won't be able to do much pratice this week, it's not fair on the other dancers. 
She should have the guts to leave the show and he sould be reinstated.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I do feel sad for her as she clearly loves the show and has wanted to do it for some time. Perhaps they should have allowed for her surgery/scar tissue etc when they choreographed her routines but now she is injured and was clearly in pain and upset at the thought of hurting herself on the results show I really don't see how she will be able to continue whilst being fair to the others. I think they would have been better not to have performed at all last night given the injury happened in rehearsals, there have been previous times when an injury or illness has stopped someone for a week and they have been given a bye to the next round, that way there would have been a fair dance off between the bottom two and she could have rested her injury instead of possibly making it worse.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Anastasia should have been allowed a week off, others have in the past. 

Melvin was dire. 

Ed Balls surprised me, staying on time, well done. He's not my cup of tea but credit to him he'd worked hard. 

Louise and Kevin's dance was gorgeous. That stage school boy from hollyhocks should go he's too good. Fragapanni surprised me too ballroom for someone so short is so much harder but she nailed it.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Strictly Come Dancing 2016: Dance-off cancelled after Anastacia suffers a meltdown backstage



Hanwombat said:


> She should have gone - completely unfair. She couldn't dance in the dance off. As you say, what if she can't dance next week and ultimately leaves the show? Completely unfair on Melvin.


Totally agree Hanwombat, she should have been the one to go.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mistake was letting her dance at all this week.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

It was a bit of a mess with the Dance Off not taking place ...although Zoe Ball did explain the rules that applied last night ....I can't see how Anastasia can carry on anyway as although they have given people a week off for injury before, her injury is such that it will most probably reoccur if she dances ....the show is manipulated though so I suspect that the powers that be wanted Anastasia in for a little longer (as opposed to Melvin) as she is a big star ....

Louise Rednapp ....very smooth. Daisy Lowe ....one to watch (well, I enjoy watching her ) Tameka from Eastenders ....love her!

And Ed Balls certainly gave it his all! 

J


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

I was prepared to dislike Ed Balls, purely because I dislike politicians in general. However, he comes across as a really nice guy and, despite Craig's comments, I totally loved how enthusiastic he was about his Charleston. He deserved decent marks for entertainment value and, for week 2, it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Tonight "_Didn't they do well_" I think they all danced very well tonight.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Ed Balls was so out of his comfort zone tonight, but was still entertaining
Tamika [sp?] didnt do well at all [imo] great atthe more 'fun' dances, but i think shes going to struggle with the more 'serious' dances that dont suit her personality
Claudia and AJ looked like they shouldve been in Bugsy Malone, they are so young, like Jays jive last year, i could watch their charleston over and over again


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Not quite finished watching it yet (just Louise & Kevin to go), I loved Ed Balls again and would vote for him if I could  Thought there was a lot of over marking going on and as for Will Young and his outburst :Jawdrop Wouldn't be surprised if he is in the bottom 2 after that although expect it will be Naga with either Judge Rinder or Anastasia.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Ed Balls was hilarious!! :Hilarious


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

What on earth is going on with the public vote? Much as I can't take to Laura (and was hoping she would get voted off), for Laura and Tameka to be in the dance off was just so unfair. Anastasia and Lesley both looked like they expected to be in the dance off and were totally surprised when they weren't. 

Loving both Ed Balls and Rob Rinder for entertainment value. 

Danny and Claudia - both amazing.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The wrong two were in the dance off.

I don't think Anastasia should still be there and as much as I love Anton poor Lesley looked as if she was going to have a heart attack when she'd finished dancing, no offence to my age group, but she really is to old to start dancing like this.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Why shouldn't Anastasia still be there? I didn't agree with the way they handled her not being fit to do the dance off last week but this week I thought she danced well. I also thought Lesley was fantastic and agree with others who say she puts some of the younger dancers to shame, her energy levels are amazing and she really gets into character. I thought Tameka's dance was pretty grim although have really enjoyed her previous two, sometimes it really is down to the luck of the dance they have that week, the Tango just didn't suit her. Not sure why Laura ended up in the bottom two other than she might come across as a bit cold/hard and probably doesn't have the same fan base voting for her that others might have. 

Very sad to see some people accusing Strictly voters of being racist because the first two eliminated have both been black


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Why shouldn't Anastasia still be there? I didn't agree with the way they handled her not being fit to do the dance off last week but this week I thought she danced well. I also thought Lesley was fantastic and agree with others who say she puts some of the younger dancers to shame, her energy levels are amazing and she really gets into character. I thought Tameka's dance was pretty grim although have really enjoyed her previous two, sometimes it really is down to the luck of the dance they have that week, the Tango just didn't suit her. Not sure why Laura ended up in the bottom two other than she might come across as a bit cold/hard and probably doesn't have the same fan base voting for her that others might have.
> 
> *Very sad to see some people accusing Strictly voters of being racist because the first two eliminated have both been black *


Really  I hate it when people pull out the racist card


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I like Laura and mostly know her from her 'The Hot Desk' interviews on ITV2 & I'm a Celebrity Get me out of here. She seems very bubbly and fun.

I don't really like Danny Mac. He's ok for now, but I just sense this simmering cockiness underneath the exterior and I wasn't a fan of Will Young's 'backchat' at Len either. Granted, he apologized, but still....a bit to full of himself too maybe.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Will Young quits :Jawdrop

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-37622797


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Will Young quits :Jawdrop
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-37622797


:Jawdrop:Jawdrop "personal reasons"


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh dear, how sad. I am sure we will soon forget he was ever on Strictly.  

I suspect, given his background, he was disappointed not to be the star of the show and top of the marking, even though he still had to be one of the favourites to get through to the final. Glad Len put him in his place on Saturday. Suspect that was just too much for his ego to take. 

Apparently he sent Chris Evans a text saying he felt sure people would criticize his decision but that he didn't care because he never read anything people wrote about him anyway. Says it all really. He forgets all too quickly that it was down to what "people" think of him that he is where he is today. 

Does this mean nobody will be leaving this week?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

AnimalzRock said:


> Oh dear, how sad. I am sure we will soon forget he was ever on Strictly.
> 
> I suspect, given his background, he was disappointed not to be the star of the show and top of the marking, even though he still had to be one of the favourites to get through to the final. Glad Len put him in his place on Saturday. Suspect that was just too much for his ego to take.
> 
> ...


No they have confirmed that Tameka can't come back (some viewers were requesting that) and there will be an elimination this weekend.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

AnimalzRock said:


> Oh dear, how sad. I am sure we will soon forget he was ever on Strictly.
> 
> I suspect, given his background, he was disappointed not to be the star of the show and top of the marking, even though he still had to be one of the favourites to get through to the final. Glad Len put him in his place on Saturday. Suspect that was just too much for his ego to take.
> 
> ...


This ^^

I get the impression that perhaps he was not happy that he wasn't one of the 'top' celebs and his nose being put out of joint does not sit well with him.

A shame really, as I don't think he's come across that well and I always thought he was a nice bloke.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think he's had a strop, he thinks to much of himself and doesn't like having his nose put out of joint, Len was right in what he said about his dance, if he can't take it, it's better his gone.

I feel sorry for Karen Clifton having to leave like that.



rottiepointerhouse said:


> No they have confirmed that Tameka can't come back (some viewers were requesting that)* and there will be an elimination this weekend.*


I heard that as well.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Ore's jive!! :Jawdrop


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Ore's jive!! :Jawdrop


Amazing !!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Am I the only one who can't watch Ed Balls? Really cringy!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Am I the only one who can't watch Ed Balls? Really cringy!


He's not funny anymore, he needs to go now.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dogloverlou said:


> Ore's jive!! :Jawdrop


He has really surprised me just how good he is. I'd love to see him lift the glitterball.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> He's not funny anymore, he needs to go now.


I agree ....there comes a point when those that are just 'entertainment' (voted in for the groan factor) have to go or else we are going to loose an actual dancer who should be staying in ....

Lesley Joseph is also reaching the end of her journey imo.

Ore is very smooth .... def one to really watch for the title.

(But I still love Daisy  )

J


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

How amazing was Ore's jive!  I enjoyed Ed Balls dance


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

OH walked in half way through Ed's dance and asked what dance it was! I told him it was a paso but that he would be excused for not realizing as I could see nothing resembling a paso in it. Couldn't believe how camp he looked for what is supposed to be such a macho dance. However, Ed was enjoying himself so much that I couldn't begrudge him the chance to do it!

Am I the only one who expected Danny to get the first 10 with his quickstep? Thought it was amazing. Is it just possible the judges kept the first 10 from him just to stop the series being quite so predictable? He and Ore are easily way ahead of the other dancers and must surely both make it to the final.

I love Ore. I really do. But he has to stop the blubbing. Getting a bit too much now.

Tip for the dance off: Anastasia and Naga.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

[QUOTE="AnimalzRock, post: 1064676467, member: 1415631"*]OH walked in half way through Ed's dance and asked what dance it was! I told him it was a paso* but that he would be excused for not realizing as I could see nothing resembling a paso in it. Couldn't believe how camp he looked for what is supposed to be such a macho dance. However, Ed was enjoying himself so much that I couldn't begrudge him the chance to do it![/QUOTE]

I blame Katya her choreography was terrible Ed just danced to her routine.


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> I blame Katya her choreography was terrible Ed just danced to her routine.


I am sure someone like Danny would have actually danced a paso from those moves. Ed just didn't seem to get the posture needed for a paso at all, although I am sure he tried his best. The campest paso I have ever seen on Strictly. Just unrecognisable.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It didn't look anything like a passo to me, if had got a cape I would have known what it was.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I actually thought after last week Ed was actually purposefully camping it up and dumbing it down for entertainment purposes. The first week he was actually trying but since he's learnt he's the entertaining act of the year ( along with Judge Rinder ) he seems to have chosen to play along to that IMO. I agree though that last night he wasn't very entertaining.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> It didn't look anything like a passo to me, if had got a cape I would have known what it was.


He did have a cape and he actually did one quite good little section of cape work with it. I didn't enjoy his Paso as much as his last two dances but I love his energy and enthusiasm and the fact that he is uninhibited and just goes for it. Yes there are other much better dancers but they are not giving their all to it. I thought Lesley was brilliant too, 71 years of age and the energy she has not to mention the timing. Hope Judge Rinder does a good jive as that won't be an easy act to follow.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> He did have a cape and he actually did one quite good little section of cape work with it. I didn't enjoy his Paso as much as his last two dances but I love his energy and enthusiasm and the fact that he is uninhibited and just goes for it. Yes there are other much better dancers but they are not giving their all to it. I thought Lesley was brilliant too, 71 years of age and the energy she has not to mention the timing. Hope Judge Rinder does a good jive as that won't be an easy act to follow.


Sorry, must have had a confussed moment (put it down to my age)
When I said:- 
"It didn't look anything like a passo to me, *if had got a cape **I would* have known what it was*.*"

I meant to say:-
If it wasn't for the cape I wouldn't


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just seen this

"New just in, Brendan Cole is recovering from a lung infection and has been advised to rest and will not be dancing this weekend as per doctor's orders. Gorka Marquez stepped in at the start of the week to rehearse with Anastacia and they will dance together on the show this weekend. Wish Brendan a speedy recovery below!"


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Just seen this
> "New just in, Brendan Cole is recovering from a lung infection and has been advised to rest and will not be dancing this weekend as per doctor's orders. Gorka Marquez stepped in at the start of the week to rehearse with Anastacia and they will dance together on the show this weekend. Wish Brendan a speedy recovery below!"


The clips they showed of Anastacia training with Gorka on It Takes Two looked like she was getting on better with him than with Brendan so will be interesting to see their dance.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

and another bits the dust

Sadly *Laura Whitmore will not perform on tonight's show *due to an ankle injury sustained earlier in the week. She has been checked by a doctor and the medical team on site and they have advised that she rests her ankle and does not dance this weekend. Laura joins Brendan on the Strictly sidelines, who has also had to pull out tonight due to a chest infection.

As per the rules of Strictly Come Dancing - because Laura and Giovanni cannot dance on tonight's show - they will receive a bye through to next week and the show will continue with a public vote as per usual. Wish Laura a very speedy recovery below!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> The clips they showed of Anastacia training with Gorka on It Takes Two looked like she was getting on better with him than with Brendan so will be interesting to see their dance.


what a difference a new partner makes
looks like a completely different Anastacia and one that can dance rather than clump around

Sorry Brendan but you and her are just a mismatch and this showed it


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OMG I thought Ed was going to drop her.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Much as I love Ed Ballls for showing he has a real sense of get up and go, its wrong that those two were in the dance off
and I really cannot believe that Daisy, with the much higher studio score, came below Ed
C'mon Ed all but dropped her!!
it shouldve been Leslie or the long jumper v Ed and then we wouldve seen a fair dance off for the first time this series

Antons face when the judges were giving their votes was pure fury, but he came back well to give Leslie the kudos she deserved

Anton for Lens chair next year, cos they arent ever going to let him win


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I thought Karen Hardy was getting Len's chair next year, I wish Bruno would leave, he annoys me so much, but I'm very sad Lesley has gone as I think she was amazing, I can't stand Daisy so I was sad she was up against Lesley as it was obvious Lesley would go


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't think the Tango suited Lesley and I found some of the moves like when she wrapped her legs around Anton a bit awkward, she would have been doing the Jive next week too which I don't think would have suited her either. I didn't enjoy Daisy's Charleston either, actually a few of them were a bit below par this week. I think they underscore Judge Rinder too.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Strictly fans upset to see Lesley Joseph's last dance

Agree with this, Ed Balls should have gone this week IMO.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ed really should gone this week I can't understand why people are still voting for him. Really felt for Anton and Lesley.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I agree ... I really can't see why Ed Balls is still there ...to be honest he isn't even entertaining any more.

These are the weeks where the public vote is still around who has a good fan base rather than who does a good dance and it often means the wrong people get into the dance off and then some go out in the 'wrong order.' I wanted to see Ed Balls go out ...though I think Leslie had almost reached the end of her journey though ...as has Greg the long jumper. 

Not Daisy's finest hour .....

J


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Ed Balls was fantastic tonight, really made me sit up and take notice and even made Craig crack a smile. Glad that show is out of the way, I don't enjoy the themed dressing up as it detracts from the dance. Very difficult to call who will be in the bottom two as we have the two usual favourites in the bottom half of the board. No idea what that big red band was all about in Danny & Oti's dance. I think it will be Anastacia with either Greg or Daisy but think Ed will be safe for another week after that performance.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Think Brendan's and Anastasia's dance was awful, lots of fog to hide her bad footwork and lots of chances for Brendan to show off
Methinks he felt threatened by Gorkas fantastic partnership with her last week
Cos that weren't no jive man!
I too think Eds safe for another week great improvement from the last 2 weeks


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> and lots of chances for Brendan to show off


He was showboating wasn't he ...we though that, too ...and as a result it actually highlighted Anastasia's shortcomings ....not a good dance for Anastasia I agree.

And Ed Balls actually was watchable lol

I don't like the Halloween theme either ....totally detracts from the dancing ....and it kind of depends on how over the top the make up is ....Ore looked like a werewoolf with sweets thrown at him ....and totally blew his dance.

Judge Rinder was good tho.

J


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Well this week Ed earned his place
so im glad hes gone through


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I love the Halloween week! The makeup this year has been fab-u-lous!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JoanneF said:


> I love the Halloween week! The makeup this year has been fab-u-lous!


Yes, it's been brilliant.

Glad Anastasia has gone, she really didn't dance well tonight.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

The right result tonight I think. Ed Balls was great last night, so entertaining . I thought Oti's makeup was amazing!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Still loving Ed Balls (can't believe I would say that as I really didn't like him as a politician) and really hope he gets to Blackpool. Craig has apparently said he thinks he could win although I think it will be between Louise and Danny. Not sure about Ore - didn't enjoy their salsa and getting a bit fed up with him crying.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Louise is boring to me although I did like her Argentine Tango. Her best dance by far! Danny is rather meh too.

I like Ore although his last two dances haven't been that great.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

it would be nice for either judge rinder or ed balls to win
people who had no previous dance training, and, have had to really learn each week to improve not only their dancing but the whole technique ensemble
everyone else has had some previous form of training and i still think that counts as 'cheating'


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> it would be nice for either judge rinder or ed balls to win
> people who had no previous dance training, and, have had to really learn each week to improve not only their dancing but the whole technique ensemble
> everyone else has had some previous form of training and i still think that counts as 'cheating'


Ore Oduba and Greg Rutherford haven't had any dance experience at all and I think there are a few others as well.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

OMG Ed Balls :Joyful:Joyful absolutely brilliant, loved it, had to replay it several times. Those lifts were amazing. Think he might have gone a bit wrong at the start but who cares. He has to get to Blackpool.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> OMG Ed Balls :Joyful:Joyful absolutely brilliant, loved it, had to replay it several times. Those lifts were amazing. Think he might have gone a bit wrong at the start but who cares. He has to get to Blackpool.


 I think Len said he'd like to see ED at blackpool, I hope he makes it I've voted for him.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> OMG Ed Balls :Joyful:Joyful absolutely brilliant, loved it, had to replay it several times. Those lifts were amazing. Think he might have gone a bit wrong at the start but who cares. He has to get to Blackpool.


He was amazing :Hilarious, I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## Karen_M (Jun 21, 2016)

I think Daisy could be in a bit of trouble. She's not been getting the votes for some reason and she's been a bit hit and miss, think being in the bottom twice has knocked her confidence.

Thought Ed was brilliant.

Danny is my winner mainly because I LOVE Oti's choreography, she's so inventive.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I predict Daisy and Ore in the bottom two this week but I never get it right


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I predict Daisy and Ore in the bottom two this week but I never get it right


Oh no not Ore, I just love him.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I think Daisy & Greg in the dance off to tonight, neither of them stand out for me.


----------



## Karen_M (Jun 21, 2016)

I like Greg and thought he was good last night but I don't know if his marks were high enough to keep him out of the bottom even with the public vote because I reckon Ed will coast through.

Daisy to go for me I think. Which if I'm right I'll be gutted about because I love Aljaz, he's my favourite male pro.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> OMG Ed Balls :Joyful:Joyful absolutely brilliant, loved it, had to replay it several times. Those lifts were amazing. Think he might have gone a bit wrong at the start but who cares. He has to get to Blackpool.


I was literally laughing out loud at his 'Gangnam style' :Hilarious


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> I was literally laughing out loud at his 'Gangnam style' :Hilarious


I agree that he is funny and that he really enters into the spirit of things ...but as a dancer he is pretty average ....and unfortunately at this stage it generally means that dancers that are better start getting voted out ...it's when John Sargent stood down saying it would be a 'joke too far' if he continued.

I would happily see Danny go as he was a professional dancer anyway ... but that ain't going to happen .....so I suspect it will be Daisy, Greg or Ore. The three who had never danced.

I'll be sad to see Daisy go 

J


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm glad Ed has got though to Blackpool but I think that's when it's time for him to go. but think it was Daisys time to leave.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Ed Balls dancing the Jive to Great Balls of Fire in Blackpool :Woot:Woot can't wait.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I sometimes think I'm watching a different programme to the judges, I really didn't rate Claudia & Aj at all.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> I sometimes think I'm watching a different programme to the judges, I really didn't rate Claudia & Aj at all.


me neither, in fact i thought she was having problems keeping her balance in the high heels and hence was quite clumpy
as for Ed Balls
the man is an accomplished showman through and through and really can dance now


----------



## Karen_M (Jun 21, 2016)

Claudia went wrong at the start and never really recovered.

Think Greg could be in trouble, the song was all wrong for a quickstep.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

The only one that really impressed me tonight was Ore. Think Ed deserved slightly higher marks as I thought he did pretty ok compared to other weeks.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I found the whole show a bit of a disappointment. Too busy, couldn't see the celebs half the time because of the extra dancers being in the way. Louise & Keven, Danny & Ote were my favourites. Much as I've loved Ed Balls I didn't particularly enjoy his jive. Couldn't call the bottom two but think Claudia & AJ should be in it.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

38! 
38 points for finishing AFTER the music and not one judge mentioned it
travesty I say, travesty indeed


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Some really great dancing tonight , really enjoyed it .


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

That Samba was one of the best dances I've ever seen on Strictly, could watch it over and over again. Think Judge Rinder will be in the bottom two this week but not sure who with.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Gotta be honest here, I'm not sure why you all find Ed so entertaining, I thought it was funny at first but it got old quickly and is now pretty repetitive. Each to their own I suppose, I'm just tired of seeing the good dancers go home.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> That Samba was one of the best dances I've ever seen on Strictly, could watch it over and over again. *Think Judge Rinder will be in the bottom two this week but not sure who with.*


I think Claudia might be there again.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I loved Danny's samba & I thought Claudia's dance was amazing, those lifts were just spectacular! I think Ed & Judge Rinder in the bottom two tonight.


----------



## Karen_M (Jun 21, 2016)

Matrod said:


> I loved Danny's samba & I thought Claudia's dance was amazing, those lifts were just spectacular! I think Ed & Judge Rinder in the bottom two tonight.


I agree with Danny being amazing, I love Oti she's just amazing when it comes to choreography!

I thought Claudia spent far too much time up in the air, not a lot of floor work but then Aj hasn't done an Argentine Tango before. I think they'll be ok tho.

Judge Rinder and Ed for me in the bottom. Think Ed's time is up but no one can deny he's put everything he has into it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Lyracollie said:


> Gotta be honest here, I'm not sure why you all find Ed so entertaining, I thought it was funny at first but it got old quickly and is now pretty repetitive. Each to their own I suppose, I'm just tired of seeing the good dancers go home.


I fast forward past him! He's a bit creepy weird to me :Bored


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> He's a bit creepy weird to me :Bored


Well, he's a politician, what more do we need to say 

We fast forward past him too I'm afraid lol He was dancing with the camera last night and not with his partner.

I enjoy watching Louise Rednapp dance ......she'd get my vote. She has really improved beyond recognition.

J


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> Gotta be honest here, I'm not sure why you all find Ed so entertaining, I thought it was funny at first but it got old quickly and is now pretty repetitive. Each to their own I suppose, I'm just tired of seeing the good dancers go home.


Because its enjoyable watching his journey,
from someone who was vastly overweight, did nothing but awful dad dancing, lumbering and tripping over his own feet
to where he is today,
not perfect,
no, not by any means, 
but 
I would think, looking at him, he as lost at least 2 stone and toned up immensely. He is showing an achievement that anyone could aspire to make, lose weight, tone up AND learn a new skill, while, as is evident, enjoying it at the same time
rather than Danny who, because he came in with a professional dance background [ in his past he has done musicals etc]
and 
Louise, who knows, from her girl group days, how to move her body to music and has had some dance training, 
So they were expected to be good from day one, and have been, there has been no great gradient in their skills, yes they have improved, but not to the extent Ed has
now* that* is boring 
and 
much more off putting, to anyone who might think theyd like to go to learn how to dance for exercise and learn a new skill, however unlikely it is to be able to use it in real life,
Bit like when you go to weight watchers [or any other slimming club] and its full of skinny people already [ yes I accept thin people have body issues too] you give up quicker
PS: 
I dont vote and never have done, so I cannot influence who stays or goes,
I believe voting is a scam, as im sure the producers keep in who they want to, and it has sod all to do with viewers votes


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I think Claudia was under marked to be honest. She was so precise and all the lifts & footwork were amazing! Danny's samba was probably one of the only dances I've enjoyed of his, but more credit to Oti and her choreography.

Everyone else was pretty boring to be honest. Actually, no I forget that I really liked Judge Rinder's dance too! The judges didn't rate it much, but I thought it was very sweet & touching.


----------



## Karen_M (Jun 21, 2016)

Ah I had a wee tear there! 

Farewell Ed. Katya and him have a lovely friendship, her emotions got to me but I'm a total sap.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> Because its enjoyable watching his journey,
> from someone who was vastly overweight, did nothing but awful dad dancing, lumbering and tripping over his own feet
> to where he is today,
> not perfect,
> ...


I'm not denying that, I think it must be great for _him_, but honestly I've never been one for the joke act of the show, find it tedious if I'm honest. But maybe I'm just boring. He definitely improved and hats off to him for sticking at it, I don't vote either and don't plan on starting any time soon.

Also, as for Danny's previous dance skills he has stated in interviews that he was mostly on stage for singing and never learnt Latin or Ballroom techniques - I mean, sure, he's clearly danced in the past and already came in at a decent fitness level unlike Ed, but he has shown improvement and clearly enjoys the show so I don't get why everyone finds it so awful - it happens every year.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Judge Rinder to go next week! Or Claudia! Danny to win.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

So is everyone happy with the final three?

Personally I thought Louise under performed this week, particularly the Samba so was surprised she wasn't in the bottom two. 

James Jordan is saying Claudia being in the bottom two was a fix because she is not available to do the tour so they didn't want her in the final.

Danny to win


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I was surprised Louise wasn't in the bottom two as well, I didn't think she was that good & I must have been watching a different samba to the judges. I'd rather she had gone & Claudia stayed, she had improved so much over the last two weeks. Out of who is left definitely Danny to win .


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Danny to win for me also.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Also Claudias quick step was amazing


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Also Claudias quick step was amazing


I thought so too, preferred her quick step to Ore's.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I thought so too, preferred her quick step to Ore's.


Same


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

i was surprised at how good Claudias quickstep was. She's really improved but I want Danny to win .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd love Ore to win, his the only one that has no dance experience, he couldn't dance at his own wedding, isn't that what the programme is all about.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> So is everyone happy with the final three?
> 
> Personally I thought Louise under performed this week, particularly the Samba so was surprised she wasn't in the bottom two.
> 
> ...


Ore is my winner by far although it probably would have been Claudia. Louise & Danny have been consistently the same for me and bore me. Ore has had more of a 'journey'.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

as the final is allegedly just the peoples vote
ore might just win it
hes come across as an absolutely charming young man and, yes, his journey, from not being able to dance at his own wedding, to finalist of strictly has, i think, been taken to heart


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd like Danny to win but would be equally happy if Ore did - he seems like a charming, nice man - its just the constant crying that annoys me. I mean I know hes passionate about it... but literally after dance more or less.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Well I've just got round to watching the results show & can hardly believe there's an opening for me bring up climate change on Strictly Dancing thread lol

Nice one Sting! I think its a brilliant song (even if penguins don't live in the Arctic circleenguin lol)

*(words & video for anyone who wishes to sing along)*

Optimists say,
The future's just a place we've never been.
Histories say,
We're doomed to make the same mistakes again.

Between the two I can't decide,
Really I must choose a side.
I guess I'll wake up smarter,
One fine day.

Apologists say,
The weather's just a cycle we can't change. 
Scientists say,
We've pushed those cycles way beyond.

Dear leaders, please do something quick,
Time is up, the planet's sick.
But hey, we'll all be grateful,
One fine day?

Today the North West Passage just got found,
Three penguins and a bear got drowned,
The ice they lived on disappeared,
Seems things are worse than some had feared.

...It's progress of a kind,
Who knows what else we're going to find?
So do you trust your head or heart,
When things all seem to fall apart?
I guess we'll wake up smarter,
One fine day.

Today it's raining dogs and cats,
Rabbits jumping out of hats,
And now what's got us all agog, 
Tomorrow it's a plague of frogs.
We must do something quick or die,
When snakes can talk and pigs will fly,
And we'll all be so much wiser,
One fine day…


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I do hope he didn't fly in on a jet plane  it must be very difficult getting from one house to another in different parts of the world without flying.

Thankfully I fast forwarded through his bit, I find him utterly depressing at the best of times.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I do hope he didn't fly in on a jet plane  it must be very difficult getting from one house to another in different parts of the world without flying.
> 
> Thankfully I fast forwarded through his bit, I find him utterly depressing at the best of times.


Couldn't tell you what his carbon footprint is I'm afraid. But hopefully his catchy song should raise awareness of the greatest crisis we face & maybe even open a few closed minds. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Is it being released ? that would make a bit for conservation charities !


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> Is it being released ? that would make a bit for conservation charities !


I'm sure its been released already but I don't know how to navigate iTunes:Arghh or I would buy it . It would be good if he donated the money to an environmental charity. Its not as though he couldn't afford to, is it. Mostly though, I just hope the message of the song reaches lots & lots of people. Its almost end game for the planet we know & love..


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it really necessary to bring politics into a thread about dancing. There are enough threads covering these subjects


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Is it really necessary to bring politics into a thread about dancing. There are enough threads covering these subjects


Climate change transcends politics @Bisbow .


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I get the words behind the Sting song, but the music was a hideous dirge. Terrible.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

well done Ore a fantastic show dance, highlighting every step of his progress
deserves that perfect 40
I would so love him to win


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Me to, he was fantastic


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Me too, I've voted for him from the start.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just watched Danny, didn't really like it. 

I think he's the judges favorite.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Ore deserves the title .... both dances were excellent! Loved his 'show dance' What great choreography!

Danny didn't shine tonight .... thought his 'show dance' was a bit contrived.

Louise makes a good runner up ...she's done well ....but

ORE to WIN PLEASE!

J


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Danny & Oti all the way for me, I thought their show dance was fantastic!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm going to miss Len, who ever takes over has some big dancing shoes to fill.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Ore's dances were amazing, his show dance in particular


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm going to miss Len, who ever takes over has some big dancing shoes to fill.


the latest 'talk' has been that he will be replaced by two judges, so that there can never again be a position where two judges have voted for one pair, and one another, but the "_head judge_" can over rule the majority vote
if they stick to one out one in, then id like Anton to get it, just for his, like Lens, pure knowledge of dance


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Yoohoo. he won. fantastic


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well Done Ore


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

whatever the judges thought
the people have spoken !!!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Danny was robbed !


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

WELL DONE ORE 

Joanne Clifton was as emotional as Ore tonight ...sweet.

J


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Brilliant! Very deserving winner


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I was sad Danny didn't win as I thought his show dance was by far the best and his Samba is probably the best Strictly dance ever - up there with Jill Halfpenny's Jive but all 3 danced very well and apart from Danny in his Quick Step didn't really put a foot wrong. Sad to see Len go, I heard Darcy is replacing him as head judge and my bet is for Karen Hardy to take her place on the panel.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I dislike Karen Hardy!! 

I wanted either Ore or Danny to win so happy with the result!

I'll miss Len


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I heard Darcy is replacing him as head judge and my bet is for Karen Hardy to take her place on the panel.


Karen Hardy and Anton du Beke to be the (potentially two) new judges perhaps?

I would like to see Darcy as head judge.

J


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've just watched it again and I really think that Ore is right winner, Danny was OK but he did have dance experience but as Len said Ore is the Spirit of Strictly came with no dance experience never even danced at his own wedding and look how far he has come.

I say again Well Done Ore.


----------



## Rockingrobin (Feb 26, 2013)

It was the right winner on the basis of who danced best in the final and that's how it should be. Not really bothered who has the most experience at the final stages and that showed when Danny made those errors. Was expecting Louise to win as she was popular but her first dance was so average. Last year Jay was average in the final but won, maybe on previous performances or as I fear, the fan vote. I really hope they refrain from having former boy band members in like they have this year as it makes it a much more open contest.

I miss it already


----------

